# lily's doeling!



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

last evening about 8:00 lily gave birth to a healthy little girl! i needed to help pull her out but lily is soooo proud, i can tell! she'd had a c-section a little over a year ago with 2 dead kids so i was on pins & needles waiting for this one. i'm so pleased with her doeling! :clap: both mamma & baby are doing wonderfully! we've named the baby 'snow white'.


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

She is just adorable!  
Congrats on a healthy little girl :wahoo:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

So cute!!!! I am missing babies so seeing all the pictures is awesome!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

OMG she's just too adorable!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww  

Lily's markings look alot like my little medium carmel pygmy Heidi...that adorable little girl looks like she may darken as she gets older, in pygmies her color would be a light carmel..I love the contrasting markings, very striking


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Look at that....very cute....congrats.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Very, very cute


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww she's precious! I LOVE her little face and her color! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

thankyou all!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

How sweeeeeeet! :lovey:


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

Beautiful baby girl! I love her color!!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

she's darling! love the name too! I'm so glad to hear that everything went without a hitch this time around!


----------

